# 100 Gallon Plexi Reef Tank



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Just wanted to share my latest tank conversion with everyone. This started out as a planted discus tank, but when I got my 205, the discus got moved into there and the tank was neglected for a good few months. Basically couldn't stand looking at it anymore so I decided a change was in order. 
Having taken a bit of a break from salt, I got the itch again and decided to convert the tank into a saltie.

Tank is a 60"x18"x20" Tru Vu Systems tank. Has the sump built into the back which takes up a bit of the footprint, but makes it a super simple tank to run, pretty much plug and play.

Skimmer is a Tunze 9006, rated for 100 gallons. I chose to keep everything enclosed(no hang-ons or external sumps), and the nice small footprint of this powerful skimmer is perfect for this tank.

Lighting currently is a 4 bulb tek light, but will be making the jump back into LED's once I decide on a system.

A member on canreef was shutting down his setups, and I somehow convinced glkaw ( BIG THANKS) to help me take down three running tanks a couple weeks ago. These tanks had been set up for over a decade, so there was some amazing growth, particularly in one of the reef tanks.

Something like this doesn't happen every day, and I was very fortunate to inherit enough livestock to create a full blown reef tank.

All of the corals are softies: zoas, various mushrooms, ricordea etc...

I also added a few leathers to add some height and movement to the tank.

Anyways, here are a few pics of the setup.


























For fish, I was lucky enough to find a full group of fusilier damsels. Thanks to Grant and Kevin at IPU for hooking me up with these fairly uncommon beauties. I've only seen these brought in a couple times here on the lower mainland, and they are a perfect fish for a reef. Basically look like a school of anthias, without the fragile nature and picky eating habits. These fish have settled in well and are enjoying their new home.










And a full tank Shot:










I'm really happy with how it's turned out, considering this tank was freshwater 6 weeks ago. Since the tank is relatively new, I'm getting initial brown diatoms, but the clean up crew are doing their part to mop it up. 
The real struggle now will be to hold off on adding more to the tank too quickly. I plan on just letting things settle in and start growing again, but eventually I'll be adding a small school of cardinals and one more "show" fish, which I haven't decided upon yet.

I'll eventually be running a small bio-pellet reactor along with a moving bed filter with K1 media. One of the back chambers will be used to go macro algae as well.

As far as reef tanks go, this is probably as low maintenance as it gets. I find that the more you fiddle with trying to dose things the more issues occur. Will do regular water changes and that will probably be the extent of it.

Anyways, let me know what you think! Comments good or bad are welcome.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

beautiful set up


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Here's a quick video of the damsels feeding. Excuse the color as the video was taken with a point and shoot:


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Really nice, u did a good job


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Really nice, u did a good job


I am going to make him come and do mine for all the labour for taking down 3 tanks 

Some frag coming up for sale in a few weeks. Having them attach and grow out  We scrape down the back glass covered with softies 

deepRed need to pull out his Nikon to do justice to the real colour.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I am going to make him come and do mine for all the labour for taking down 3 tanks
> 
> Some frag coming up for sale in a few weeks. Having them attach and grow out  We scrape down the back glass covered with softies
> 
> deepRed need to pull out his Nikon to do justice to the real colour.


Same here, i think i will make him come here too, i am still waiting for the phone call gggrrrr lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful work Jeremy. Love the "Old Guy's" ricordeas. Lucky you for getting to grab all of his stuff to stock your new tank.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Same here, i think i will make him come here too, i am still waiting for the phone call gggrrrr lol


Once I get back from vacation. Way too busy these days.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Beautiful work Jeremy. Love the "Old Guy's" ricordeas. Lucky you for getting to grab all of his stuff to stock your new tank.


Thanks Anthony. I was joking with Gordon that a few years ago this would have been your tank as you always were the first to snag the sweet deals. Had to catch that moment when you were not online to beat you to anything. 
The ricordeas are really really nice. Once things start spreading I'll definitely hook you up with a frag or two if you're interested.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

deepRED said:


> Once I get back from vacation. Way too busy these days.


no worries, i did fixed the tank up after i got some aragonite from Gordon, i still have some pieces of live rock that i have to add. Your tank looks amazing, love it, u r gonna have to come and help me with mine


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you need a pleco for clean up


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Very Nice Set-up!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

deepRED said:


> Thanks Anthony. I was joking with Gordon that a few years ago this would have been your tank as you always were the first to snag the sweet deals. Had to catch that moment when you were not online to beat you to anything.
> The ricordeas are really really nice. Once things start spreading I'll definitely hook you up with a frag or two if you're interested.


Haha. Haven't been deal "hawk" for a few years now. Too expensive and end up with too many empty tanks everywhere. Sold off 8 empty tanks at the BCA auction that I'd "collected" over the years from all the "good" deals. Not quite as obsessive-compulsive nowadays. Not enough room, time or money. Also with two little girls & a mortgage, changing priorities. Glad it was you & Gordon who grabbed this very sweet deal. Irene would have killed me if I came home with all those tanks & equipment.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

It's been a few weeks now and the corals have really settled in nicely. I've added a few leathers, and a few new fish as well.



















Here's a couple of pictures with actinics only:

Ricordea -


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

That is a VERY beautiful reef tank! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Love those Ricordeas:bigsmile:

What new fish? See a damsel and your fusilier damsels. Btw Grant hooked me up with my own school of Fusiliers. Thanks Grant for putting those on special.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> That is a VERY beautiful reef tank! Thanks for sharing


Thanks! I was away from salt for a while so its good to be back into it.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Love those Ricordeas:bigsmile:
> 
> What new fish? See a damsel and your fusilier damsels. Btw Grant hooked me up with my own school of Fusiliers. Thanks Grant for putting those on special.


There's a small school of azures, a goby and a tilefish that like to hide and the yellow tang is still in there. 
I want to add one more large fish, either a medium sized tang or possibly try an angel. Haven't seen anything I like yet. 
I lost a nice chocolate when I was away on vacation, really too bad.

The fusiliers are awesome. Healthy and always active. Really adds life to the "reef". Great price on them too last week. Should have waited. Lol


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Picked up a couple new fish for the tank, a beautiful pair of Black spot angels. Should be the final two fish in the tank.

Here's an updated video:

100 Gallon Reef - July 18th, 2012 - YouTube


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Really nice Jeremy 
I was going to upgrade my tank to one that has the sump etc but i think i will just drill the back of my tank and do it like Gordon suggested, I send him a pm about it but he must b busy, he hardly on he must b enjoying the nice weather


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Really nice Jeremy
> I was going to upgrade my tank to one that has the sump etc but i think i will just drill the back of my tank and do it like Gordon suggested, I send him a pm about it but he must b busy, he hardly on he must b enjoying the nice weather


Thanks! It's really coming around nicely. Gordon was away on a trip, not sure when he's back, should be soon if not back already.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

deepRED said:


> Thanks! It's really coming around nicely. Gordon was away on a trip, not sure when he's back, should be soon if not back already.


No wonder lol But yes your tanks looks awesome


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw the angel pair at J&L over the weekend. Nice:bigsmile: Glad they went to someone who knows what he's doing and will give them the best of care.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i love your tank looks great


----------

